# RATE ME IN PICTURE



## Übermogger (Jul 18, 2021)

WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 18, 2021)

Low-tier Chadlite

Could ascend to High Chad-lite with thicker eyebrows and lashes

:


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> I LOOK LIKE IM SEARCHING FOR MY TINY 6,3 INCH COCK


This is why you have trouble getting laid.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> isnt low tier chadlite high tier normie?


No because your phenotype and strong jaw pretty much puts you into chadlite range. it's your eye area which lacks, you really need dark and thick eyebrows + lashes.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> what pheno i'm? retards here say i look arab jfl


I'm not sure, I should've said colouring rather than phenotype but you look white not arab wtf.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 18, 2021)

looks chadlite lips and uue failo


----------



## mogstar (Jul 18, 2021)

Chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 18, 2021)

Uneven legs it seems
Broad hips
Narrow shoulders
Longish face
Bad eye area (recessed mong level)
Bruxism


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> FUCK @Gargantuan WHY YOU MOVE IT TO THERE? NOW I WONT BE ABLE TO DELETE IT


I didn't move anything? Must have been another moderator.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 18, 2021)

htn/chadlite border


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 18, 2021)

Chad face but skinny neck and skinny physique. Your only 2 flaws.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> SHOULD I DIE MY EYEBROWS?


dye them green


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 18, 2021)

Amazing bones but bad features


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 18, 2021)

nice jaw, shit haircut

what are you doing here?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 18, 2021)

celmane said:


> Low-tier Chadlite
> 
> Could ascend to High Chad-lite with thicker eyebrows and lashes
> 
> ...


How can you tell he has bad lashes? Is this even important? I never looked at lashes so far


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 18, 2021)

good looking guy


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 18, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> How can you tell he has bad lashes? Is this even important? I never looked at lashes so far


Having thick and dark lashes adds more contrast to your eye area, it also signifies health, youth and even makes your pfl seem longer


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> elab mr Hess


on what?


----------



## kebabcoper (Jul 18, 2021)

Chewmaxxing Chadlite


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> on why you say what im doing here


Because you're obviously good-looking and merely need a little softmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Jul 18, 2021)

Mogs me. Go slay you complete and utter retard.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


holy shit your face mogs me, but when i see your body, tshirt, shoes and overall posture and vibe you seem like a weak beta simp.
Go gymcell ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jul 18, 2021)

your frame just looks weird af


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jul 18, 2021)

just look at that 2 pictures  m8
are you blind ?

Dunno seems like very weird shoulder to hips ratio, also small neck and small head compared to your body.

looks dorky, dunno why.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> so i cant ltr a becky?


You can your decent looking but your shirt and need better features if you want to be chadlite

eyebrows, eyelashes and lips and your chadlite maybe low tier chad


----------



## sensen (Jul 18, 2021)

Look fine, get better fitting clothes and go to the beach and fuck


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 18, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


Lack eyebrows


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 18, 2021)

#rate4pixelface #selfieshotfrom100 meters

but Chadlite it seems


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jul 18, 2021)

Chadlite, get bigger


----------



## dnrd (Jul 18, 2021)

if u had good pheno u would be set imo


----------



## kebabcoper (Jul 18, 2021)

dnrd said:


> if u had good pheno u would be set imo


Sorry bro pussy if for only for north atlandid bro sorry bro shes mine whore sorry bro


----------



## dnrd (Jul 18, 2021)

kebabcoper said:


> Sorry bro pussy if for only for north atlandid bro sorry bro shes mine whore sorry bro


who are you?


----------



## kebabcoper (Jul 18, 2021)

dnrd said:


> who are you?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 18, 2021)

dnrd said:


> who are you?


He is a gay tranny boyfriend of haven seething we raped him


----------



## .👽. (Jul 19, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


nice jaw, mirin. but HTN in my opinion. bad harmony to be chadlite. ppl overrating


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 19, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


psl5 baseline, chadlite could ascend to chad if you bulk and thicken your eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 19, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> so its over no?


it's not you depressed faggot, everyone on this fucking site is either HTN/chadlite or chad my theory is that we experienced extreme bullying or parental neglect in our childhood causing us to develop low self esteem in the future


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 19, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> cope then why im 20 yo virgin truecel


you lack social skills thats my bet


----------



## yeeyeeslayer (Jul 21, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU RATE ME? I NEED TO CLEAN SHAVE ASAP BUT CAUSE MY HIGH T I GROW BEARD IN A DAY


Chad


----------



## justadude (Jul 21, 2021)

bit below chadlite, 5 psl


----------



## justadude (Jul 21, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> what should i improve


harmony is not great, i think your lack of eyebrows have something to do with that
they need to be like waaay darker


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 21, 2021)

your hips look retarded. mine was like that too. hit the gym asap


----------



## one job away (Jul 21, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> it's not you depressed faggot, everyone on this fucking site is either HTN/chadlite or chad my theory is that we experienced extreme bullying or parental neglect in our childhood causing us to develop low self esteem in the future





Übermogger said:


> cope then why im 20 yo virgin truecel


This site is full of overrating copers. Go outside and don’t only compare to truecels and you will realize again why you are here. That being said looks aren’t that important after all. Something that you would notice as well going outside.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 21, 2021)

one job away said:


> This site is full of overrating copers. Go outside and don’t only compare to truecels and you will realize again why you are here. That being said looks aren’t that important after all. Something that you would notice as well going outside.


----------



## one job away (Jul 21, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> where do you live that you see chads everywhere?


Where did you read that I see chads everywhere ?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 21, 2021)

one job away said:


> This site is full of overrating copers. Go outside and don’t only compare to truecels and you will realize again why you are here. That being said looks aren’t that important after all. Something that you would notice as well going outside.


agree. niggas overrating hard now 









What happend to this forum?


Everyone is getting overrated as fuck. Normies are chadlites now. HTN are chads... wtf?




looksmax.org


----------



## Tall n Mad (Jul 22, 2021)

bro, stop wearing your t-shirts so far down. See it like upper body=t-shirt and how it affects your frame. If you tuck it in or make sure it ends at arround waist level it won't make your hips appear so wide in comparison to your shoulder girdle.
Isolating upper body and lower body in clothes is big frame maxx.
BTW nice bones in the face for sure !


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 22, 2021)

Chadlight


----------

